# Mexican Ground squirrels



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience of keeping this particular species of squirrel?

Thanks!


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

Bump  Anyone at all?


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

bump!!!!!


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

Assuming that there isn't much experience with this species of squirrel?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

LOL... bless you i am so rooting for someone to come on and tell you... maybe pm fanta pants i think she may have had one?
but dont hold me to that!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Doesn't seem to be much info on them, maybe if you like them because of the pattern you should consider the 13 lined squirrel?


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

We were given one a few months ago, I have spoken to both of our exotic vets who have never dealt with this species of squirrel. 

We have kept richardsons ground squirrels for about 4 years but this little one we cant find very much about. From what I can gather from the net they are more solitary animals. Hes a shy little fellow, and is so tiny, smaller than a degu. I was just curious if anyone else in the uk kept them lol. 

thanks for the reply : victory:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

You may want to join EKF (• Index page ) and ask gophersUK or send them a message via their website (All about Ground Squirrels & Prairie Dogs). I don't 'think' they have any Mexican squirrels but they know LOADS about ground squirrels and PD's and if they don't know I am sure they can point you in the direction of someone who does. 

-Elina


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

fab thank you


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

You are most welcome .
-Elina


----------



## CHUNK (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi Amyboo,

I've checked and sadly it seems that even Zoos listed on the ISIS website don't actually keep Mexican Ground Squirrels.

It doesn't look good if you intended on pairing the animal you have for breeding.

Paul.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

hey thank you for your help.

What it is this little fellow was taken to our shop as another closed down, they told us he was a Texan ground squirrel but after researching ourselves we realised he wasn't, we don't want another to breed, just really wanted to see if other people have them in the UK as information on them is hard to find. 

Thanks again for the info, much appreciated


----------

